# www.subliminal-shock.com



## ferny (Dec 1, 2004)

Why am I getting redirected to www.subliminal-shock.com when I go to this forums index page? I've checked the code for the forum and on line 98 it has the following.


```
&lt;span class="genmed">General information, news and site announcements.&lt;meta http-equiv="refresh" content="1;url=http&#58;//www.subliminal-shock.com/index.php">&lt;br />
```

It's also only on this site and I've just run Adaware (I did it this morning before I went out, I've only just noticed this :mrgreen. So it's not spyware on my end. It is actually coded into the index page.

Is this to do with a new feature or have you been hacked? Whilst I'm at it (talking about security) have you noticed how old the forum is? You may want to update it.


----------



## Trig (Dec 1, 2004)

I was just about to post something about this, very annoying, I have to choose the forum I want really quickly!

Bloody hackers.

So then, anyone know how to hack into their website?


----------



## ferny (Dec 1, 2004)

The site tools should log anyone who has had access to the ftp and whatever else they could have used. It shouldn't be too hard to spot an odd IP and contact their ISP. Providing they've used theirs and not masked it. There is a chance www.subliminal-shock.com isn't to blame. They were just the lucky ones who got chosen. But their logo doesn't inspire much confidence in that theory.







Oh, to stop yourself from going to their site, click the stop button after the index page has loaded or half way through it loading. It'll cut it off. There is also a drop down menu at the base of each forum to help you navigate if you wish.

Anyone know the admins email (I'll go searching in a second)? I'll send them the link to this thread. No point in them going to the forum index, they'll just get ushered to www.subliminal-shock.com :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 1, 2004)

hey guys...same thing on my end as well....as soon as the californians wake up...we will take care of it. sorry for the inconvienance.


md


----------



## carlita (Dec 1, 2004)

phew!  glad it's not just me.  i was like "uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... :crazy:"


----------



## Ambrosia (Dec 1, 2004)

you can also hit escape to keep it from redirecting you.  

how annoying!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmm...I was sure MD was gonna say that he knew why...as he doesnt...im kinda scared now.

Warning! If TPF does get hacked down, we need a site we can head to till its back UP! But I doubt itll happen.

As for the site thing, hit back and its fine


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 1, 2004)

I sent Chase a PM when it started happening to me...his in box is probably flooded by now.

Is it still happening?  I deleted all my temp. internet files and did a restart.  Seems OK so far.


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 1, 2004)

yeah, that just happened to me, and i was like I didn't click a link..... :?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 1, 2004)

Just thought id say, I know a few hackers...we could...let them know.....


----------



## ferny (Dec 1, 2004)

It's Arty and his friends everyone!



You grab them, I'll set up the gallows. :twisted:


----------



## Artemis (Dec 1, 2004)

*and thus children...a tragick end to our beloved Artemis*


----------



## Karalee (Dec 1, 2004)

yup, weird.


----------



## Chase (Dec 1, 2004)

Should be fixed, at least for now. Sorry guys.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 1, 2004)

So what happend? do you know? or are yah gonna beat it out of them?


----------



## Chase (Dec 1, 2004)

Just the fun of running a site!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 1, 2004)

msg me if yah want any back up


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

I went snooping around that site....this is something that was posted today on there....

"i'm just curious why you - a self proclaimed "hacker" - take pride in exploiting a common flaw in the phpbb system, through which you can redirect traffic to your site. by doing this, you create the illusion of "owning" a site, when in fact, you've only exploited a free bulletin board system's code through flaws that are apparent even to those naive to the computer community.

everyone is a hacker nowdays - you're no exception. i'd love to see your face when your pre-pubescent pranks result in some serious penalties. mommy will not be very happy."


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 1, 2004)

wow... so apparently someone affiliated with this site has been doing this on other forums (or at least I wouldn't be surprised if they did) 


Some people these days...This isn't as serious as some things I've witnessed on a network, but still why can't people just leave things alone... I know we're all curious creatures but there is a line and I get so irritated when people feel they have to cross that line! GRRR! Guess thats why I'm gonna torture myself for another two years of grad school for a degree in information security, maybe I can stop it all one day  (insert pipe dream here)


Zach


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

The way it's lookin to me (I'm still snoopin) is it seems to be a site full of hackers.


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 1, 2004)

Not just any hackors... but L337 H4x0r5!


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

What's that mean????


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 1, 2004)

Its a type of writing that uses number to replace letters.... like 3 for e

t3st  = test

l337  = leet or it means elite (above the rest)

If you are 1337 then you are the really good according to those who subscribe to this community..... 


Kind of a code I guess is a simple way to think about it


Zach


----------



## Artemis (Dec 1, 2004)

hmm...seems that our site has been re made? re installed? re updated?

Anyways, 1337 is halarious, people go on about being 1337 (specially in the gaming community) cause bein 1337 r0x0rs!


----------



## Trig (Dec 1, 2004)

Bloody HL gamers 

But, yey! It's fixed, in the time I went to work. Great work.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 1, 2004)

Loads of sites have been my target... countless webmasters have been taken out... if you are being directed to this site because the site you are looking for was owned.. heh.. well, welcome to a real site. ~Pe@ce~


Modest isn't he? 
If you want a laugh read his poems. 
This guy needs a healthy hobby to keep him occupied - stamp collecting, masturbation, something like that...
...or maybe if he got a girl friend....


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow...I didn't see that part when I was snoopin.  What a jerkoff.


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 1, 2004)

wow.... I'm with Hertz, this guy needs a hobby other than being stupid! 



Zach 

Maybe we can have some fun with his site.... Nah then we'd be stuping to his level. But it would be kinda fun eh... I do have some other skills that I don't use/promote very often... Of course you never heard (read) me say this.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 1, 2004)

You probably didn't see it because it was hidden in amongst all the claims that he was going to be posting lots of free porn  ;-)


----------



## Artemis (Dec 1, 2004)

You think he could get a girlfriend? I mean...damn...I cant get a girlfriend...but atleast Im sane, and not...weird.


----------



## ferny (Dec 1, 2004)

I've always wondered about how easy it would be to learn how to hack a site. Just out of interest. No malicious intent. But where would you go? I mean, you wouldn't register to a site full of hackers and ask how to do it. They'd just hack you wouldn't they? 


What do you want us to do if anything like this happens again? PM you? E-mail you? Just hang around until you notice it?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 1, 2004)

iroc
Newbie



Joined: Nov 13, 2004
Posts: 2

 Post subject: $$$  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Confirm my email...I need $100, lol. 

Posted:
Mon Nov 15, 2004 1:57 am  


sh0k3
Site Admin



Joined: May 17, 2003
Posts: 24

 Post subject: .....  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

everyone gets paid same time..... no one gets paid b4 100 active users to the forum. 

Posted:
Mon Nov 15, 2004 4:52 am  


iroc
Newbie



Joined: Nov 13, 2004
Posts: 2

 Post subject:   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

okie 

Posted:
Tue Nov 16, 2004 1:28 am  


sh0k3
Site Admin



Joined: May 17, 2003
Posts: 24

 Post subject:   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

thanks for your cooperation  

Posted:
Tue Nov 16, 2004 3:49 am  


w0nka_nut
Newbie



Joined: Nov 08, 2003
Posts: 10
Location: LoNdOn
 Post subject:   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i dont want no money  









Just found that...terrible...atleast we know why hes doin it

Edit: Just read the post above...I think we should have a backup tpf site somewhere just incase this site does go down, so then we can all group uo till its back!


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

I saw that...wasn't sure what it meant exactly....


----------



## Artemis (Dec 1, 2004)

He pays them to get him members


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

I thought that was what he was sayin...wonder if he actually goes through with it and pays em.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 1, 2004)

Doubt it, he probs knows how hard it would be to get 100 members, you probs have to be a person like chase to get that many members, not like him.


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, if you notice he has almost 20,000 members.


----------



## ferny (Dec 1, 2004)

The only way to surf. :mrgreen:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/ferny/misc/Image1.gif


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

Dude!!!! What the HELL is that???? :LOL:


----------



## ferny (Dec 1, 2004)

That's 1337.


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 1, 2004)

WOW! That is ridiculous! I think I would get a headache if I had to read everything like that! How'd you do it?


Zach


----------



## ferny (Dec 1, 2004)

With extreme 1337N355.


And The l33t Surfer. :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 1, 2004)

hmm I don't know what happened... I havent't been here for a while so I missed something. But I'm glad hat now everything works fine!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 1, 2004)

Mentos! and as for Ferny...dude that rocks!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

I think we've wasted too much time on the little ar*ehole. Let's do something more interesting


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 2, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think we've wasted too much time on the little ar*ehole. Let's do something more interesting



I agree - let's start the first official tpf streaking party. :cheer: You first Hertz!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

OK PG....... There. Did it (the cold sure plays havoc with your bananana)
Now it's your turn PG - seeing as it was your idea   



(...32...33...34... yup. That's all the cameras set)


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2004)

So...since it's cold...does that means banananana gets shortened to banana?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

Lets see..... Shortened to 'b' I think


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

Now it's 'ba'.....'ban'.....'bana'....
Is it me or is it getting warm in here?


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2004)

:shock: :shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

Beside yourself with excitement I see!


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2004)

Has Goddess seen your avatar? :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

Obviously not. I'm still capable of movement ;-)


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2004)

I do beleive she was just browsing the OT section, so enjoy your last seconds of mobility!!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 2, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Has Goddess seen your avatar? :lmao:



I have now!  :lmao: 

Streaking by right....... NOW!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

I think they could be my last few moments of life! Still - it's as good a way to go as any


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 2, 2004)

Damn it's hard to move.... Hertz!


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2004)

I'll help ya move him...where do ya want him?  That shallow hole over there?


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 2, 2004)

He he he he - did you intend the innuendo with that comment Corry? :LOL:


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2004)

Actually no!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

:blackeye: Gosh! That was fun. Let's do it again.



(And no way am I going to say anything about holes. But then again.....  )


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2004)

Ok...I'll go next...STREEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Damn it's hard to move.... Hertz!



Mind you, Corry. The inuendo in that is... um. I could have a field day 

 :mrgreen: 


(Oops! Now I'm doing it)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

That's a flash, not a streak Corry.
I'll get my bananananana out shall I?


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2004)

I couldn't find any "running naked accross the forum" emoticons! :LOL:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

Now that's a good suggestion!


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2004)

Chase!!! Make it so!!!!


----------



## ferny (Dec 2, 2004)

*grabs a cushion after all this talk of streaking*


&lt;--- Ahem, I'm still waiting for my 20d remember.


----------



## Corry (Dec 3, 2004)

Just thought I'd tell y'all..that subliminal shock site seems to be gone! hahahaha!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 3, 2004)

Obviously his parents didn't give him his pocket money so he couldn't pay his bill


----------

